# [reiser4] Problemi nel mounting di una partizione

## GaugeTheory

Ho riformattato una partizione (per la cronaca, in raid1): 

```
> make_reiser4 /dev/md4

make_reiser4 1.0.4

Copyright (C) 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 by Hans Reiser, licensing governed by 

reiser4progs/COPYING. 

Block size 4096 will be used.                                                 

Linux 2.6.9-nitro4 is detected.                                               

Uuid 67d9a193-3a0c-40f7-8b98-e5d5ab8cd951 will be used.                       

Reiser4 is going to be created on /dev/md4.                                   

(Yes/No): Yes

Creating reiser4 on /dev/md4 ... done
```

Ora però non riesco più a montarla! 

```
> mount /dev/md4 /mnt/Varie/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

e> mount /dev/md4 /mnt/Varie/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

root <davide> mount -t reiser4 /dev/md4 /mnt/Varie/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md4,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

Premetto che:

1) la partizione / è felicemente reiser4 e non da problemi

2) la partizione incriminata, prima di essere riformattata, era in reiser4 e non ha mai avuto problemi nel mounting

3) ho anche ricompilato reiser4progs con successe, ma la situazione non è cambiata

Il mio kernel: 2.6.9-nitro4 (ovviamente col supporto raid0, raid1, reiser4 built-in)

Il mio make.conf: 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="X kde qt alsa cups foomaticdb gnome bigger-fonts disablexmb xinerama dvd usb tetex mmx mmxext sse 3dnow win32codecs"
```

----------

## Ilvalle

Prova con 

```

mkfs.reiser4

```

e 

```

mount -t reiser4 /dev/partizione /partizione/reiser4

```

Se nel kernel hai il supporto funziona.

Ricorda le dipendenze del kernel 

```

Depends on: EXPERIMENTAL && !4KSTACKS && ZLIB_INFLATE

```

CiaO

----------

## GaugeTheory

No, non funziona.

Strano, fino a due settimane fa funzionava...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Sottolineo inoltre che:

1) il mount della / (reiser4) al boot avviene correttamente

2) gli altri tipi di filesystem vengono montato correttamente

Questo comportamento potrebbe essere collegato al passaggio da devfsd a udev?

----------

## randomaze

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Questo comportamento potrebbe essere collegato al passaggio da devfsd a udev?

 

Si.

Prova a caricare a mano i moduli del kernel che normalmente vengono usati dal tuo raid e verifica che i numeri dei device siano corretti come major/minor

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Prova a caricare a mano i moduli del kernel che normalmente vengono usati dal tuo raid e verifica che i numeri dei device siano corretti come major/minor

 Non uso moduli né per il raid, né per il reiser4: ho messo tutto built-in, sennò non potrei metterci la /.

Quanto ai numeri dei device, come controllo?

Ho dato un'occhiata a /dev e ho visto che esiste /dev/md4 link simbolico che punta a /dev/md/4 ma non so quali altri ocntrolli fare...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Provo a dare dmesg per vedere cosa succede dando il comando mount -t reiser4 /dev/md4 /mnt/Varie: 

```
reiser4[mount(20885)]: present_plugin_sd (fs/reiser4/plugin/item/static_stat.c:779)[nikita-3502]:

WARNING: wrong pset member (11) for 42

reiser4[mount(20885)]: init_inode_static_sd (fs/reiser4/plugin/item/static_stat.c:283)[nikita-631]:

WARNING: unused space in inode 42
```

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho fatto altre prove, senza risolvere il problema:

1) ho ricompilato il kernel assicurandomi di aver messo tutte le opzioni che mi avevate segnalato, e ho avuto un bel kernel panic perché non riconosceva il filesystem. Al riavvio col kernel vecchio, ho dovuto ricompilare tutti i moduli perché non funzionavano più quelli che gestivano la scheda audio e le usb.

2) ho installato di nuovo devfsd, e ho modificato grub in modo da avere due voci di boot: una con l'opzione gentoo=noudev e l'altra con gentoo=nodevfs. Dal sistema devfs ho provato a ri-formattare e a ri-montare la partizione incriminata, ma ho ottenuto il medesimo messaggio d'errore che ho ottenuto dal sistema udev. A questo punto, nella mia ignoranza, tenderei a escludere udev dalla causa del guaio...

Attendo suggerimenti   :Embarassed: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

